# Lord of the Eagles



## morello13 (Dec 22, 2002)

The lord of the eagles who helped the company, was he lord of the eagles in the area, or was it lord of all the ageles thorondor?
thanks
J>


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 22, 2002)

The Lord Of The Eagles was basically, that. The lord of all the eagles. In the First Age the title was held by Thorondor, but at the time of The Hobbit and The Lord Of The Rings, Gwaihir was the Lord. Thoronder died at one stage, I can't remember when.


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 22, 2002)

Did he really, i thought that he went back to the eries (sp) of the mountains blocking valinor (i forget their name) as he was a bird/encarnation of Manwe, is it told in th UT or the other one (i also forget that name aswell)

Thôl


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 22, 2002)

The fate of Thorondor is unknown. The clearest explanation is in LotR:


> old Thorondor, who built his eyries in the inaccessible peaks of the Encircling Mountains when Middle-earth was young.


 and the only clear thing you can get out of this is that Thorondor left some time after the first age. And we don't know if he died or not, since he was a spirit sent by Illúvatar he may not have, just simply returned his eyries in the Pelori. And as CraigSmith said it is Gwaihir that is lord of the all the Eagles in the time of the Hobbit and LotR.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 22, 2002)

Ok, so Thorondor could have died simply of old age or he could have gone back to Valinor, seeing as his body was inhabited by a spirit sent by Eru. But he definately did leave Middle-Earth sometime after the end of the First Age.


----------

